# Dog is acting very weird after grooming



## mojo1979 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello,
I have a 10 month old shihpoo. Two days ago I took him to the groomer’s. His fur was matted so they shaved him. Once I brought him home he was acting really strange. Ever since the grooming session, he has been walking in a hunched position and he just looks miserable and paranoid. He’s constantly jumping up in a startled manner and sniffing his butt. He’s terrified of his pee mat, so I have to take him outside to use the restroom. He was completely potty trained and now he’s terrified. I took him to the vet and she said that his anal glands look fine. I called the groomer and she said everything went as usual. This was his second time seeing this groomer, the first time he was fine. Has anybody ever experienced this?


----------



## kmcgeeh (Apr 4, 2017)

mojo1979 said:


> Hello,
> I have a 10 month old shihpoo. Two days ago I took him to the groomer’s. His fur was matted so they shaved him. Once I brought him home he was acting really strange. Ever since the grooming session, he has been walking in a hunched position and he just looks miserable and paranoid. He’s constantly jumping up in a startled manner and sniffing his butt. He’s terrified of his pee mat, so I have to take him outside to use the restroom. He was completely potty trained and now he’s terrified. I took him to the vet and she said that his anal glands look fine. I called the groomer and she said everything went as usual. This was his second time seeing this groomer, the first time he was fine. Has anybody ever experienced this?


Yes! I think it's something that happens with a lot of small dogs when they're shaved. He's not used to it and everything feels different. It may help to put a sweater on him until he adjusts to it.


----------



## Knute (Aug 10, 2019)

A matted dog isn't a good presentation to a groomer. They will clear the mats, some will exercise more gentleness than others.

If your dog is getting matted, then you are not combing/brushing often enough at home.

IMHO, there is no excuse for a dog to be matted when it is a pet. Street dogs are another situation, they have no one to care for them.

I have a mini-schnauzer who gets deshedded, brushed and combed at least once a week. More often after wet outings or removal of post-walk debris. I spend about 10-15 minutes on this task.

My point.....YOU need to comb/brush the dog at least each week. The time between pro-grooming without combing or brushing will always result in a matted dog. Judging from your mixed breed name, I assume your dog is part poodle. Yes, frequent brushing is required to prevent mats.


----------

